# Biax Scraping A 3x3" Milling Knee



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2015)

I've gone off the deep end scraping...
in looking for stuff to make flat, i took a 3x3" milling knee i had laying around and blued it up.
I scraped the faces flat and put it back to 90*!!!!
Pictures for the interested!









this scraping is becoming an addiction....


----------



## Bamban (Feb 24, 2015)

If you are up for some good BBQ, beef that is, come on down to Austin, TX, I got a small belt drive lathe that can use some scrapping....  looks like someone used a center punch to scrape the carriage/cross slide....


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 24, 2015)

If you were closer I'd load you up with cast iron. I have a surface plate that i ground 30 years ago with the intent to rescrape but didn't. Also have a large rusty angle plate or two sitting around.  All that stuff is heavy though!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2015)

Bamban said:


> If you are up for some good BBQ, beef that is, come on down to Austin, TX, I got a small belt drive lathe that can use some scrapping....  looks like someone used a center punch to scrape the carriage/cross slide....



Yes Sir-
y'all got the best BBQ around.
I have been down there to Driftwood, and had some of the Salt Licks BBQ- man i still crave that stuff  Test

if you do a little research, scraping is not really hard to do.
i don't have any magic powers.
i'm just a regular guy who has a dangerous affinity for shiny things, that i want now to make flat.
i was just lucky to have a good teacher show me how, it was then my turn to do something with what i saw and learned.
i'm by no means a master, but it did help learning from one.
thank you for the reply!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> If you were closer I'd load you up with cast iron. I have a surface plate that i ground 30 years ago with the intent to rescrape but didn't. Also have a large rusty angle plate or two sitting around.  All that stuff is heavy though!



Hi Holescreek,
thank you for the thought,
i'd take you up on it !


----------



## core-oil (Feb 24, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> I've gone off the deep end scraping...
> in looking for stuff to make flat, i took a 3x3" milling knee i had laying around and blued it up.
> I scraped the faces flat and put it back to 90*!!!!
> Pictures for the interested!
> ...


Ulma,
There is no quick fix for your illness , only more &more scraping, Can I air freight over all my machines? You have made an outstanding finish
Core-Oil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you very much for the compliment, i'm glad you like my work.
i try hard to do good work.
It's good to know that others can appreciate it.

the sickness is rampant .the worst part is that i wouldn't take the medicine if they tried to cure me!!!!

if i could get some time off work, i'd gladly show up at you shop and scrape anything you needed done.
i'd even show you how to do it so you could do it for yourself!

thank you for reading


----------



## randyc (Feb 24, 2015)

You have WAY too much time on your hands   Beautiful workmanship !


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2015)

randyc said:


> You have WAY too much time on your hands   Beautiful workmanship !



Thank You Randy.
the hard part is, i really don't have a lot of extra time - i just found a productive outlet for my machinery OCD syndrome!!!
one day the wife's gonna come down to scraped cast iron cookware and rubbing ink on the countertops


----------



## randyc (Feb 24, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> ...One day the wife's gonna come down to scraped cast iron cookware and rubbing ink on the countertops...



OMG, that is SO funny !!!!!


----------

